# Blutegel!



## Theo8483 (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

heute habe ich einen Pflanzkorb aus dem Teich gefischt da die Pflanze die drin war irgendwie sich rausgelöst habe. Nun ja als ich den topf umdrehte. Hin daran ein __ Blutegel. Im ersten Moment total erschrocken.

Nun wollte ich mal wissen sind die Gefärhlich für meine Fische? Ein schöner Anblick wars wirklich nicht. Und kann man die Los werden?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Blutegel!*

Hi Christian,

ein __ Egel sicherlich, doch sicherlich kein Blutegel (die sind nämlich so gut wie ausgestorben in Deutschland und stehen daher unter Artenschutz - wenn es doch einer währe dürftest Du also nix unternehmen). Blutegel lassen sich sofort anhand der Größe von anderen Egeln unterscheiden (werden -20cm lang, sind rund, haben einen dicken Saugnapf am Hintern und sind deutlich geringelt, meist blaugrau gefärbt). Die Egel die in Gartenteichen auftauchen sind meist Hunde-/Rollegel. Hundeegel sind Räuber die sich von allerhand Kleintieren ernähren (saugen gelegentlich auch mal an großen Insektenlarven) und fressen auch Detrius (abgestorbene Sachen im Teich). 

MfG Frank


----------



## gabi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Blutegel!*

Hi Theo,

schau mal in diesem Thread von mir , da hab ich selber mal einen solchen __ Egel fotografiert.

Ausserdem hat Roland im Album diesen Rollegel eingestellt.

@ Frank,

ich dachte Hundeegel sind das gleiche wie Rollegel.   Steht zumindest bei mir zu Hause im Buch so.


----------



## Theo8483 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Blutegel!*

Hallo,

also ja der könnte es gewesen sein  

Wie ich lese gibts die wohl zuhauf in Gartenteichen. Da bin ich schon beruhigt


----------



## gabi (4. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Blutegel!*

Hi Christian,

da hab ich mich ja durch deinen Nick ganz schön verwirren lassen.
chmirdasjetzmerkenwerde:


----------



## Theo8483 (4. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Blutegel!*

Hi Gabi,

du das ist nicht schlimm. Meine Freunde nennen mich alle Theo. Ist halt mein Spitzname seit ich denken kann, wegen meinem Namen: Christian Theobald.


----------

